# SuSu - Chocolate and White LA PERM



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*










SuSu - Chocolate and White 20 months old . Also very affectionate playful and great with other cats. Neutered/microchipped. She has had her 1st vaccination she will need another in 3 weeks time.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her 

Please say you heard about her from The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh she's so beautiful, id love to have her but I already got my hands full for the moment! 

I really hope she finds a really good home soon, she really is stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This poor girlie is still waiting for her purrrrrrfect home to come along, she would be best being an only cat as she is a bit of a madam and likes to be boss, she comes a cross as an un affectionate cat but if you give her time she does then learn to trust you and want attention from you. Please please someone give this poor girlie a chance


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------

